
Show HN: A command-line Battle.net authenticator - scrollaway
https://github.com/jleclanche/python-bna
======
scrollaway
Hi HN! I built this over 5 years ago because I wanted to share a Battle.net
account with someone else, without removing its authenticator (WinAuth did not
exist at the time).

Recently it gained the ability to export to other mobile OTP applications with
--otpauth-url so I figured I would post it here :)

Please keep in mind that this project makes no security guarantees: the
secrets are kept in plain-text. Additionally, using an authenticator on the
same machine as the one you log in with is not secure either. This is merely
an alternative to not using an authenticator at all.

